# Umfrage: Name des Zotac-Engel gesucht



## Oliver (16. September 2008)

Zotac hat sich alle Vorschläge angesehen und eine Vorauswahl aus 3 Namen getroffen. Ihr habt nun die Möglichkeit, euren Favoriten zu wählen.

Der Zotac-Engel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (16. September 2008)

Bis aus Serenity sind die beiden anderen ja ziemlich einfallslos.


----------



## KTMDoki (16. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Bis aus Serenity sind die beiden anderen ja ziemlich einfallslos.



find ich auch, aber Serenity gefällt mir


----------



## alkirk (16. September 2008)

_Serenity...klingt am besten von allen
_


----------



## bobby (16. September 2008)

ne zora


----------



## Malkav85 (16. September 2008)

Zora? Das assoziiere ich immer mit "der roten Zora". Von daher sehr unpassend ^^


----------



## gen-X (16. September 2008)

Serenity ganz klar, die anderen beiden einfach viel zu sehr dem Herstellernamen und so klingt das irgendwie nicht gut.


----------



## theLamer (16. September 2008)

alkirk schrieb:


> _Serenity...klingt am besten von allen
> _



denke ich auch... der gefällt mir am besten (wobei der auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist )


----------



## SteVe (16. September 2008)

Mir gefällt Zonia am besten. Und mit dieser Meinung stehe ich relativ alleine da. ^^


----------



## Thor76 (16. September 2008)

Und noch eine Stimme für Serenity (engl. Gelassenheit). Sie steht also für Gelassenheit und Ruhe unter den Zotac Grafikkarten.


----------



## Elkgrin (16. September 2008)

Gelassenheit bei Grakas setze ich eher mit low-fps in Verbindung 

Die Namen sollten neu gewählt werden, da alle drei irgendwie nix taugen 

Edit: Hab mich grad informiert

ZONE Serie soll ruhig sein, dann passt Serenity schon


----------



## mathal84 (16. September 2008)

Serenity - strahlt Gelassenheit aus, passt. 

guter Name für Engel, gut für ne Grafikkarte ;D


----------



## frEnzy (16. September 2008)

Serenity muss es sein!!


----------



## Zizzler (16. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Bis aus Serenity sind die beiden anderen ja ziemlich einfallslos.


 na Serenity ist auch ziemlich einfallslos, da denkt man sofort an die Serie
 Firefly, dann lieber Zonia ist zwar auch nicht so toll aber besser noch als "Die
 rote Zora und ihre Bande"


----------



## Genildor (16. September 2008)

Serenity - ist ein schöner Name, aber klingt voll 08 15 (also wirds wohl gewinnen)


 Zora - heißt die Wasser-Rasse bei Zelda, also kommt der Name auf keinen Fall in Frage


 Zonia - [x] gekauft
MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (16. September 2008)

Zu einem Engel hätte eher ein Engelsname mit "el" am Ende gepasst. 

Aber egal ^^


----------



## schrotflinte56 (16. September 2008)

serenity klingt am schönsten....


----------



## Pilzkopf (16. September 2008)

omg Serenity ist von mir 

Das erste mal in meinem ganzen Leben das ich was *echtes* gewinnen könnte? 

Danke für die Votes schonmal


----------



## 3utcho (16. September 2008)

Ballad of Serenity - w*w.fireflywiki.org/img/Ballad_of_Serenity.mp3 

ne Spaß bei Seite, Serenity nicht, kann sein das es sich schön anhört, aber ein Zusammenhang mit einer Grafikkarte bringt man da nicht, dafür ist der Name in anderen Bereichen schon zu Dominant.  

*Zonia* passt zu *Zotan*


----------



## Atosch (16. September 2008)

Hier is meine Stimme für Serenity


----------



## Eiche (16. September 2008)

"*Serenity* (engl. für _Gelassenheit_) bezeichnet:

einen Kinofilm aus dem Jahre 2005, siehe Serenity – Flucht in neue Welten
eine Comicserie aus dem Jahre 2005, siehe Serenity: Those Left Behind
eine Comicserie aus dem Jahre 2008, siehe Serenity: Better Days

die amerikanische Pornodarstellerin Serenity (Pornodarstellerin)
die österreichische Progressive-Metal-Band Serenity (Band)
ein Album der Band Culture Beat, siehe Serenity (Album) "
ich denke nicht

*zonia* ist auch ein Band name


*"Zora* ist:

ein Dorf im alten Israel, Heimat des Samson, siehe Zora
ein weiblicher Vorname aus dem südslawischen Sprachraum, Bedeutung etwa „Morgenröte, Sonnenaufgang“, siehe Zora (Vorname)
eine Schweizer Rapperin, Graffitikünstlerin, Grafikerin und Journalistin, siehe Zora (Rapperin)
fischartig-menschenähnliche Lebewesen in den Videospielen der The Legend of Zelda-Videospielreihe von Nintendo
Zeitung des Jugendverbandes Linksjugend ['solid]. "
da fällt die auswahl schwer ich nehme *Serenity* die kenn ich nähmlich*^^*

*Quelle: wikipedia*


----------



## spanky (16. September 2008)

lol wiki copy&paste, dann ist Auswahl ja einfach - Zonia


----------



## dot (16. September 2008)

Serenity klingt erhaben, gefaellt mir am besten zum Bild.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. September 2008)

Mir gefällt der Name _Serenity_


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. September 2008)

Ja genau, ich stimme der Menge zu: Serenity ist noch am besten!


----------



## Shibi (17. September 2008)

Serenity gefält mir, schon alleine weil ich den Film "Serenity" geil finde


----------



## mitschelsan (17. September 2008)

Serenity finde das Wort einfach klasse hört sich cool an.

Sowieso immer mit der Ruhe


----------



## dune (17. September 2008)

"Serenity" - da werden Erinnerungen wach. Die guten alten Zeiten von Culture Beat mit "Mr. Vain". Herrlich


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (19. September 2008)

ganz klar Serenity ^^


----------



## kmf (19. September 2008)

Zora ...  normalerweise ist die ja rot. Egal dieses Mal ist sie eben blond. 

Bin ich ja manchmal auch.


----------



## D4ggy (30. September 2008)

Ich bin für Zonia, weil ich mal "gegen den Strom schwimmen" möchte. Serenity klingt aus meiner Sicht zu einfallslos.


----------



## AlexB_87 (14. September 2009)

[x] Serenity


----------

